
Trait Theory - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trait_theory
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Five_personality_traits](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Five_personality_traits)

>"openness to experience (inventive/curious vs. consistent/cautious)

conscientiousness (efficient/organized vs. extravagant/careless)

extraversion (outgoing/energetic vs. solitary/reserved)

agreeableness (friendly/compassionate vs. challenging/callous)

neuroticism (sensitive/nervous vs. resilient/confident)"

